#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  convert multiple pptx files into mp4 videos using powerpoint vba

## shiva_raj

Hi,


there are some powerpoint files in a folder (path: C:\shiva\sales performance)  along with excel files. I need VBA code that should convert all powerpoint files into *mp4 videos* and save into another folder

thank you in advance.

Regards
shiva

----------


## cytop

Use the macro recorder to get basic code to save a presentation as a video file - at least then you'll have a start rather than just posting "I need VBA code..."

----------


## shiva_raj

HI,

It is not possible to record a macro as there is no "Record Macro" method in office 2016 version.

----------


## cytop

> It is not possible to ... as there is no "Record Macro"



Of course there is - otherwise 95% of VBA 'developers' wouldn't be able to be so productive.

See this

----------

